# Ibanez SR505 vs. SR655



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Mar 20, 2019)

Hey all,

I have an opportunity to buy either an SR505 or SR655. Both are in mint condition, both are same price, so price/condition is not a factor. I like both finishes, so that is also not a factor.

Only factor then, is difference in sound. I have played and recorded with an SR506 before and like the tone. I play primarily prog metal, similar to Periphery and The Contortionist. I have never tried a 655, and the bass is an hour drive from me so i don't have direct access to try it.

What are your thoughts on the comparison in tone?


----------



## Beheroth (Mar 23, 2019)

get the 655, its got nordstrand pickups while the 505 has the shitty "bartolini" mk1


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 26, 2019)

6 is more than 5. clearly better


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 30, 2019)

Isn't the bridge on the 655 better? I thought the 6 series is where they move to the full adjustable saddles...


----------



## Aidil (Mar 30, 2019)

Which year...?

Both get upgraded hardware in 2019. No (regarded sh*tty by some, liked by some others) Bartolini MK1 anymore on the 505. Both have full adjustable saddles (new sideways/string spacing settings).


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Aidil said:


> Which year...?
> 
> Both get upgraded hardware in 2019. No (regarded sh*tty by some, liked by some others) Bartolini MK1 anymore on the 505. Both have full adjustable saddles (new sideways/string spacing settings).



Ah, that makes sense then. When I got mine, I thought I'd read that the adjustable saddles came on 5s and up, but my buddy just got a 6 and went with it because the 5 he was looking at didn't have 'em. Must have been looking at older ones.


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 1, 2019)

Aidil said:


> Which year...?
> 
> Both get upgraded hardware in 2019. No (regarded sh*tty by some, liked by some others) Bartolini MK1 anymore on the 505. Both have full adjustable saddles (new sideways/string spacing settings).



So the 500 series has the BH2 pickups now? They certainly seem to be better than the Mk1s but I'd still go with Nordstrands in the 655.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Apr 1, 2019)

Well all this is moot now since both basses got sold while I was in Punta Cana. Ah well 

I think I'll keep an eye out for another 655. thanks guys!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 1, 2019)

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> Well all this is moot now since both basses got sold while I was in Punta Cana. Ah well
> 
> I think I'll keep an eye out for another 655. thanks guys!



Were you on the PGA tour?


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Apr 1, 2019)

Negative haha. Was just enjoying a week of cocktails under the sun!


----------



## pablometal (Apr 5, 2019)

655 vs 875? they cost the same here in my country, which one would you buy?


----------



## Cheap Poison (Apr 10, 2019)

pablometal said:


> 655 vs 875? they cost the same here in my country, which one would you buy?


Not 100% sure on the 875, but for years the consensus has been that the Sr series get a great boost around the 500 series because of the upgraded pick-ups and such, but a lot of the series above it but below the premium series are just minor variations in wood or looks. So for a lot of people the higher models aren't worth the extra money because they don't really add a whole lot extra unless you want a particular look or want a certain wood combo the other series provide.

So, just as with the sr505 vs sr655, the sr875 vs the sr655 depends on what pick ups you prefer. The soapbar parts or the P and J Nordstrands. Loads of people like the Nordstrands, but that the difference between these will be really subjective and not so much a true difference in quality.


I figure it wouldn't be too difficult to find both of those to try out, seeing they aren't that high end that they will be hard to find in stores.
I am going to try and go to a place to compare the SR5xx, Sr65x, and one of the premium line one of these days in a shop.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 10, 2019)

What's wrong w the Bartolini MK1?

I've seen some Bartolini hate in general across a few forums and never got it. They were always my favorite bass pickups when I was experimenting.

To OP, the biggest difference to me is soapbar vs a PJ setup.


----------



## Beheroth (Apr 11, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> I've seen some Bartolini hate in general across a few forums and never got it. They were always my favorite bass pickups when I was experimenting.



the hate is only for the mk series wich are cheap OEM asian made pickups with bartolini stamped on it, they get shit on cause they sound nothing like the bartolini signature tone


----------



## Aidil (Apr 24, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> What's wrong w the Bartolini MK1?
> 
> I've seen some Bartolini hate in general across a few forums and never got it. They were always my favorite bass pickups when I was experimenting.
> 
> To OP, the biggest difference to me is soapbar vs a PJ setup.


Honestly, I hear nothing's wrong with Bart MK1. It just has its own sounds (of a split coil reverse P pickup), which might go well on some basses and might not sound okay on some others. And this also applies to other pickups as well.

For instance, on an old bass (a Cort 6er) I found the stocks sound was good. Although I did change the factory MK1 pickups to a pair of USA MK6CBCs. But the reason was only that I wanted to have more tonality options of single coil and dual coil sounds (I installed the MK6CBCs with coil switching options).

Then on another bass (a fretless Ibanez 5er), I did another pickup change from MK1 stocks to a pair of USA MK5CBCs, but this time the result is disappointing. The MK5 dual coil sounds are too muddy for the kind of fretless sound that I like. Luckily I also installed the coil switching option, thus the pair can work as single coils which then sounds better for a fretless, which actually kinda similar to the original MK1 pickup sounds. So, I think one day I might revert the pickups to the stock MK1s.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 24, 2019)

Aidil said:


> Honestly, I hear nothing's wrong with Bart MK1. It just has its own sounds (of a split coil reverse P pickup), which might go well on some basses and might not sound okay on some others. And this also applies to other pickups as well.
> 
> For instance, on an old bass (a Cort 6er) I found the stocks sound was good. Although I did change the factory MK1 pickups to a pair of USA MK6CBCs. But the reason was only that I wanted to have more tonality options of single coil and dual coil sounds (I installed the MK6CBCs with coil switching options).
> 
> Then on another bass (a fretless Ibanez 5er), I did another pickup change from MK1 stocks to a pair of USA MK5CBCs, but this time the result is disappointing. The MK5 dual coil sounds are too muddy for the kind of fretless sound that I like. Luckily I also installed the coil switching option, thus the pair can work as single coils which then sounds better for a fretless, which actually kinda similar to the original MK1 pickup sounds. So, I think one day I might revert the pickups to the stock MK1s.


Based on your story, it sounds like I might just be getting lucky with the basses I buy that have them in there or I jus really like their sound for whatever reason.


----------



## Adieu (May 9, 2019)

Imho get an old Jap and drop in some Seymour Actives


----------

